# Die "unbekannten" Sets in WoW



## Xenor Salbeira (19. Mai 2008)

*Grüne "Nicht Set" Items in WoW*
Sicherlich ist so einigen von euch bereits aufgefallen, dass es in WoW diese Grünen Items gibt, die man nur selten anhat, weil man in jeder Instanz Blaue mit besserer Qualität findet, oder sowiso gerade am Powerleveln ist und sich diese Items garnicht erst ansieht.
Dennoch gehört jedes Grüne Item, welches ihr in den weiten von World of Warcraft findet, gehört einem "Set" an. Sei es das "Hauptmann" Set, das "Briganden" Set oder das "Räuber" Set. Es gibt viele zusammenhängende "Greenies" in WoW, welche einem Charakter in der passenden Zusammenstellung ein ganz anderes Aussehen verleihen. Ich möchte euch daher einige dieser Sets vorstellen, von meiner Seite aus erstmal nur Schwere Rüstung und Platte zwischen Level 30 und 45.

Da der Modelviewer alles in Englisch anzeigt sind die Sets Englisch betitelt.

*"Raider" (Räuber) Level 12 - 18*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*"Jazeraint" Level 30 - 40*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*"Captain" (Hauptmann) Level 30 - 40*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*"Brigandan" (Brigand) Level 30 - 40*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*"Chief Brigandan" (Oberbrigand) Level 30 - 40*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*"Bloodforged" (Blutgeschmiedet) Level 40 - 46*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*"Field Plate" (Feldplatte) Level 40 - 45*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*"Gothic Plate" (Gothische Platte) Level 40 - 45*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Hier das "Bloodscale" (Blutschuppe) Set - Platte an einer Blutelfin*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ein Blutelf mit der gleichen Ausrüstung (Zum Vergleich)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ein Zwerg im "Elementarist" Set - Stoff Level 70*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ein Orc mit dem "Abujer" Set - Stoff*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ein Blutelf mit dem "Bloodknight" Set - Platte*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das "Gaea" - Set an einer Untoten (Es ist iwie mit falschen Moddels zum Teil belegt) - Stoff*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das "Dokebi" Set - Leder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das "Bonechewer" (Knochenkauer) Set - Leder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*"Silver -thread" (Silberfaden) - Set - Stoff Level 20 +*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das Lumpenpack Set (Level 60) - Leder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das "Thick Leather" Set (Dickes Leder, Level 20 - 30) - Leder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das "Tyrant" Set (Tyrann, Level 40-45) - Platte*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das "War Paint" Set (Kriegsbemalung, Level 10 - 20) - Schwere Rüstung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Ok da ich nun einige anfragen bekommen habe wie man diese Bilder mit dem Modelviewer macht:
1.) Downloadet euch die neue Version des WoW - Model Viewers. Angeblich springen manche Virenscanner beim Download an; lasst es durch das Programm benutzt anscheinend nur Verbindungstechniken die Virenscanner nicht mögen (ähnlich wie damals bei der Cabal Online Beta).
2.) Öffnet den Model Viewer, geht in der "File List" auf "Character" . Wählt da eure Rasse aus. Gestaltet nun im "Character" Fenster euren Charakter, die einzelnen Beschrifteten Ausrüstungsknöpfe öffnen eine Liste mit den einzelnen Items die der Model Viewer aus den WoW Dateien herausgezogen hat. Sucht sie heraus und wählt eine schöne Animation dafür aus (unten).
3.) Nun geht ihr erstmal auf "View" in der Kopfzeile. Da gibt es das Feld "Background Color". Geht nun auf eine eigene Farbe und stellt diese bei Blau, Grün und Rot auf 249 . Die Helligkeit verändert sich automatisch. Dies ist die gleiche Hintergrundfarbe, die dieses Forum nutzt, sodass es so aussieht, als seien die Grafiken direkt in das Forum eingebaut.
4.) Geht nun auf "File" . Da gibt es den unterpunkt "Animated Gif" . Gebt einen Namen für euere Animation ein und drückt auf OK. Nun öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster, bei dem ihr nurnoch die Größe eures Charakters umstellen solltet, ich empfehle 150 x 200 . Drückt dafür auf "Resize" und gebt in den nun freien Feldern unten die Größe an. Sobald ihr auf OK Klickt, wird für jeden "Frame" eurer Animation ein eigenes Bild gemacht und dann zu einem .gif zusammengefügt.
5.) Geht auf eine Bilderuploadseite, ich empfehle imageshack.us ; Uploadet euer Bild und Kopiert den DIREKTEN PFAD zum Bild. (Andere Links sind meist Links zu Bildern mit irgendwelchen Informationen oder killefit drum rum). Gebt diesen Pfad anschließend hier zwischen zweit "Tags" namens "IMG" hier an. Den Post absenden und tadaa ihr habt das Bild in diesem Thema.


----------



## Cazor (20. Mai 2008)

das ist mal ein sehr geiles Thema, ich sammel auch manchmal Rüstungssets, zB das Salzsteinset ist supergenial. Mein 19er pvp hat das Flickwerkset (grau) zum verarschen, wenn er das BG betritt^^ (nie gemacht aber vll doch irgendwann) und das Köperset (grau) habe ich auch komplett.
Ich habe mal mit meinem Allie eine ca lvl 45 Platteträgerin in SW gesehen, die trug auch ein Set, sehr spärlich und superchick, leider hat sie grad ausgeloggt und ich konnte nicht mehr sehen, welches das war.
Es gibt da ganz tolle Sachen, die viel zu kurz kommen, haben keinen Setbonus - klar, aber doch tendieren die einzelnen Sachen für bestimmte Klassen und haben mit Glück die passenden Verzauberungen.
Hatte neulich in Azshara 4 Sachen von Gaea wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, alle mit Wille oder Int.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Mai 2008)

Super!!

Da gibst bestimmt ein paar Kleinode dabei.
Bin ma gespannt, was noch gepostet wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (20. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Super!!
> 
> Da gibst bestimmt ein paar Kleinode dabei.
> Bin ma gespannt, was noch gepostet wird
> ...




Ich auch! Wehe hier kommt wer daher und closed das warum auch immer!


----------



## b1ubb (20. Mai 2008)

Cazor schrieb:


> Ich auch! Wehe hier kommt wer daher und closed das warum auch immer!



naja 1 grund hätt ich schon;D

sig vom TE zu groß =)


----------



## Noxiel (20. Mai 2008)

Im Gegensatz zu den vielen, völlig unnötig eröffneten Threads erfüllt der hier alle Kriterien um noch lange und gesund im mütterlichen Schoß von Buffed zu existieren. 

Und der Mod sprach, der Thread bleibe offen und er sah, dass es gut war.


----------



## Pymonte (20. Mai 2008)

hab das Brokat Set für meinen Mage. Wer weiß wann man mal wie ein Adliger aussehen muss. Dazu noch das Monokel vom Angeln^^


----------



## Garnalem (20. Mai 2008)

Auf jeden Fall interessant. Bin gespannt, was da noch so dazukommt.


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> naja 1 grund hätt ich schon;D
> 
> sig vom TE zu groß =)



ehm die sig ist net zu gross 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eigendlich genau so wie deine von der höhe her

@ TE find ich gut hoffe packst noch andere rein 

mfg


----------



## RaDon27 (20. Mai 2008)

Wow, find die Idee supergut =) Gefällt mir

Die "Sets" sind aber echt ma hübsch... was man alles so verpasst wenn man powerlevelt *schäm*


----------



## b1ubb (20. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm die sig ist net zu gross
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1 bild hat 200px - die sig darf 200px sein - es sind aber 2 untereinander = 400px


----------



## Aplizzier (20. Mai 2008)

Hey echt danke fürs themafindichcool


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 1 bild hat 200px - die sig darf 200px sein - es sind aber 2 untereinander = 400px



dan hat er die sig shcon geändert oder wie?^^

weil ich sehe da keine 2 bilder untereinander^^

mfg


----------



## Nélu (20. Mai 2008)

"Bloodforged" (Blutgeschmiedet) Level 40 - 46

Ist es möglich dass da die Spitze des Schwertes fehlt oder muss das so sein xD?


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2008)

Nélu schrieb:


> "Bloodforged" (Blutgeschmiedet) Level 40 - 46
> 
> Ist es möglich dass da die Spitze des Schwertes fehlt oder muss das so sein xD?



die ist so^^

mfg


----------



## Cazor (20. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 1 bild hat 200px - die sig darf 200px sein - es sind aber 2 untereinander = 400px


Blubb blubb du schaffst es auch immer wieder ne völlig vom Topic abweichende Diskussion anzufachen. Bitte lass einen Abstand zwischen deinen Beiträgen, um den Thread nicht zu ersticken, sondern zu pushen. Antworte nicht hier sondern per pm wenn dir das so wichtig sein sollte.

Topic: ein sicher wenig getragenes Set ist das Goldene Schuppenset, die Teile werden bis auf die Armschienen geschmiedet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Stiffi- (20. Mai 2008)

Find ich ne super sache, aber wer Kreativ ist kann aus allen Gegenständen in WoW ein hüpsches Set zaubern und evt. bekommt Blizz das ja mal mit und naja wer weiß früher oder später finde man das Set in einer kleinen Ini. wieder und sagt sich man, irgent wo her kenn ich das doch ^^

Auf jeden Fall ein super Einfall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (20. Mai 2008)

Thema find ich super, los postet mehr so tolle Sets, mir selber fällt leider keines ein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mompster (20. Mai 2008)

Cooles Thema !

Endlich hab ich mal ein animiertes Bild meines Stolz des Imperiums !!!

DANKE !!!


----------



## chocolategirl05 (20. Mai 2008)

Das Aurora Set!! Brust, Hose, Hände, Stiefel, Armschienen, Kopf, Schultern, Gürtel, Umhang und sogar Schildhand. Mein kleiner 36er Mage trägt sie alle außer der Schildhand. Guckt selbst: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ht&n=Jekgon


----------



## Mikaster (20. Mai 2008)

endlich mal kein whine-/flame/nerf/unsinniger thread , sondern einer der sich mit sachen aus wow beschäftigt die noch nicht in jedem 2. wow forum stehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(meine damit vote 4 sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Fleischermeister (20. Mai 2008)

Schöne Idee sowas mal zu posten, aber ich hätte lieber was von der Horde gesehen.
Vieleich ist ja jemand so nett und macht sich die Mühe hier mal ein paar Sets zur Horde mit Bildern zu posten.

Mein 34er Blutelf Mage sieht schon recht gut aus, würde hier auch gerne nen Bild reinstellen, weiss aber nicht wie das geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheva (20. Mai 2008)

Ein optisch sehr schönes set ist auch das Silberfadenset. Allerdings mit Robe und nicht mit Weste. Desweiteren in schwere Rüstung die Battleforge sachen. Beide sachen im lvl 20-25 bereich wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Kawock (20. Mai 2008)

Schattenzwirnsachen find ich auch recht Schick. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sano (20. Mai 2008)

Das ist mal ein sehr schönes Thema! Danke.
Ich kann zwar mit dem WOW - Model Viewer 
noch nicht umgehen, aber um für meinen 
Druiden ein Ausgeh-Set zu finden werde ich 
den Viewer mal probehalber installieren.
Ich bin vor allem gespannt was die grauen 
Sets im Levelbereich 60-70 so her machen.^^

mfg


----------



## [DM]Zottel (20. Mai 2008)

wäre nett auch mal die Sets an der Horde zu sehen da das Aussehen Rassenbingt ja doch etwas abweicht..,.


----------



## Qonix (20. Mai 2008)

Ist es nicht meistens so das wenn man in ein neues Gebiet kommt und dort ein Rüstungshändler steht und man alle kauft es immer perfekt zu einander past?

Hab das nur gerade letztens bei meinem neuen Pala Twink festgestellt.


----------



## Hjamine (20. Mai 2008)

Sehr schön finde ich auch dieses hier:

*"Burnished" (Brüniertes Set) Level 13-17*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Das habe ich mir für meinen kleinen Krieger zusammen gesucht. Sieht sehr schön aus für diesen Levelbereich, finde ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chocolategirl05 (20. Mai 2008)

Hjamine schrieb:


> Sehr schön finde ich auch dieses hier:
> 
> *"Burnished" (Brüniertes Set) Level 13-17*
> 
> ...



ja mit dem würd ich gern in die dm gehen ^^


----------



## Stickup (20. Mai 2008)

und is sexy bauchfrei^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Mai 2008)

Die Klagegeistrüstung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 1 bild hat 200px - die sig darf 200px sein - es sind aber 2 untereinander = 400px


Klugscheißer xD ne spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hl


----------



## Galatheya (20. Mai 2008)

naja, du hast jetzt die Sets alle auf männliche Chars bezogen...

An weiblichen sehen einige von denen doch seeeeehr gut aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Darum sammelt mein Pala auch Rüstung und keine Mounts und Pets wie mein Druide ^^)


----------



## Scyen (20. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 1 bild hat 200px - die sig darf 200px sein - es sind aber 2 untereinander = 400px



Also bei mir sind keine zwei untereinander oO = auflösung höher stellen? ^^


----------



## Order (20. Mai 2008)

Endlich ein Thema das mir gefällt ! Sieht echt hübsch aus alles und hab so manches davon au schon komplett getragen in meiner pala und warri lvl phase ^^ hat mich schon so einiges an gold gekostet es komplett zu haben. zu dem "Räuber" set gibts au ab lvl 18 wars glaub ich das fast genauso aussieht nur halt in "gelb", leider name entfallen.

Dazu sei noch gesagt das manch grünes "Scherbenwelt" gear ausm AH noch gneauso aussieht wie "Räuber" set in rot und grün von der farbe her. leider aba ziemlich selten im ah auf meinem server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aba für nostalgie fans einfach nen pflichtkauf ^^ und komtm au mit guten stats rüber wenn man se im bg oder so trägt mal so aus fun und net sofort in den boden gestampft wird von allis/hordlern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Macht weiter so und postet weiter gute Bilder, da kommen so schöne levelerinnerungen hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Order


----------



## Ronas (20. Mai 2008)

cool nie bemerkt ^^


----------



## KICKASSEZ (20. Mai 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den vielen, völlig unnötig eröffneten Threads erfüllt der hier alle Kriterien um noch lange und gesund im mütterlichen Schoß von Buffed zu existieren.
> 
> Und der Mod sprach, der Thread bleibe offen und er sah, dass es gut war.



genesis in der bibel xD


----------



## KICKASSEZ (20. Mai 2008)

chocolategirl05 schrieb:


> ja mit dem würd ich gern in die dm gehen ^^



das ja bauchfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 homorüstung xD


----------



## chinsai (20. Mai 2008)

es gibt viele "nicht" sets die halt optisch zueinander passen aber nicht "offiziell" als set gemacht sind also ohne setboni etc
zB auch das blutritter set


----------



## Shadlight (20. Mai 2008)

in Bsf das Arugal set auch wenns nur 2 teile sind =p


----------



## Tehodrakis (20. Mai 2008)

mir persönlich gefällt das abujer's-set  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ganz gut (is english weil mein client das auch sit aber deutsch irgenwie zaberbann oder so) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (20. Mai 2008)

Um dieses Signaturthema endlich aus der Welt zu schaffen (Hatte bereits ein Gespräch mit unserem lieben Lord of Bones Noxiel): Es sind (aktuell) 6 Bilder a 150x200 Pixel; Ergo 900 Pixel "breit" - Da es 6 einzelne Bilder sind gehen diese "nach unten" sobald man bei seiner aktuellen Vollbildgröße weniger als 900 Pixel für die Signatur im Fenster platz hat. Ich arbeite mit ner Auflösung von 1024x 1280 - eigendlich ein recht kleiner Bildschirm; Und da passen nicht nur 6 sondern ganze 8 Bilder in eine Reihe ohne, dass das Forum einen automatischen Zeilenumbruch durchführt (N Programm zum Verschmelzen von .gif Bildern hab ich leider nich; bzw. hab ich mir nich die mühe gemacht eines zu suchen). Also beurteilt mich nicht nach eurem Bildschirmformat :-P

Danke für das Feedback! Ich werde mich nachher mal dransetzen und einige eurer "Non Set" - Sets zu basteln. Wenn ihr wollt stellt anfragen welche Rasse / Geschlecht es sein soll.

So um erstmal alle Hordler und "wir wollen mehr Weiber sehen" - Brüller ruhig zu stellen;
Hier das "Bloodscale" (Blutschuppe) Set - Platte an einer Blutelfin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Blutelf mit der gleichen Ausrüstung (Zum Vergleich)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Zwerg im "Elementarist" Set - Stoff Level 70



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Orc mit dem "Abujer" Set - Stoff



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Blutelf mit dem "Bloodknight" Set - Platte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das "Gaea" - Set an einer Untoten (Es ist iwie mit falschen Moddels zum Teil belegt) - Stoff



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
MFG Xenor


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (20. Mai 2008)

Also ein Thema mit so vielen Interessierten in so kurzer Zeit lass ich nicht einfach so stehen; Sry 4 Doppelpost
*Das "Dokebi" Set - Leder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das "Bonechewer" (Knochenkauer) Set - Leder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## fabdiem (20. Mai 2008)

schön schön^^

ich glaub ich mach mich aufe suche^^

hab grad einen deftigen grund gefunden meinen acc zureaktivieren

danke

p.s. an b1ubb

kannst du auch was anderes in einem thread als nörgeln?


----------



## Cazor (21. Mai 2008)

als mein Cazor klein war, fand ich die ganzen verschiedenen Teile sähen ziemlich blöd und gestückelt aus (das finde ich heut auch noch) und habe mir daher die Tötersachen zusammengesucht.
Irgendwo hab ich da nen Screen..
zB dieses hier meine ich:
Schulterschutz des Töters
Töterhose
Töterschild


----------



## Turao (21. Mai 2008)

Was mir für nen "kleinen" schurken gefällt is das Nachtschleicher set.
..... ok   die Feral Druiden können´s auch gebrauchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Turao


----------



## Korbî (23. Mai 2008)

Hey des mal nen super thread 
bin echt gespannt was da noch so kommt =) 
und WEHE des wird geclosed 
und B1ubb deine sig is auch nich viel kleiner in ihr bewegt sich nix 
bist warscheinlich blos neidisch auf die tolle signatur vom TE :O
is ja nur die unterste bildleiste die sig oder? ^^


----------



## Gott92 (23. Mai 2008)

ich bin beeidruckt ... echt kracher ... will sowas ehrlichgesagt für meinen troll schami kann mir da wer was empfehlen? vll was, das bissle zu melee passt


----------



## Ronas (23. Mai 2008)

echt nice ^^...bitte noch mehr =)


----------



## Yenwer (23. Mai 2008)

Einer der Besten Forenbeiträge seit Langem ... sehr schön gemacht, super Idee.


----------



## Sphärenwanderer (23. Mai 2008)

Mein persönlicher Favorit sind die Teile Teile der Eisenhaut- Rüstung. Diese Schwarze, mit Rot verzierte Schwere Rüstung sieht einfach cool aus.


----------



## Dragó82 (23. Mai 2008)

Welches Set mir ganz gut gefällt ist das Giftschleier Set.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (23. Mai 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal was beisteuern :

*Aborinigal Set*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alabaster Plate Set + shield*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Arachnid Set*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bloodlust Set*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Emerald Set (Kopfstück gehört auch dazu!)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (23. Mai 2008)

das macht voll Spaß mit dem Movelviewer rumzutüfteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Archer's Set (leider gibs in der mac modelviewer version keinen bogen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Cabalist Set*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Embossed Plate Set*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Icebane Set oder auch das OMG NEEED FROSTRESI FÜR SAPHIRRON!!! Set*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undeathjenna (23. Mai 2008)

was hatn der Zwerg da für ne armbrust in der hand?


@ TE: Echt nice. Weitermachen plz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (23. Mai 2008)

Undeathjenna schrieb:


> was hatn der Zwerg da für ne armbrust in der hand?
> @ TE: Echt nice. Weitermachen plz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Level 70 Horde PvP Armbrust! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undeathjenna (23. Mai 2008)

Ah vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also nix für meine kleine Draenei Jägerin ^^


----------



## noizycat (23. Mai 2008)

Schönes Thema,weitermachen bitte! XD

Ich finde ja meine Stoffiesachen ausm Tempel gerade sehr stylish. Die, die Jammanal (oder wie er heißt) droppt. ^^


----------



## myxemio (23. Mai 2008)

mal ein nettes Thema!!  *Hut zieht und verbeugt*

Mir is da auch etwas eingefallen, musste mich da erstmal durch die ganzen antworten wühlen um zu vermeiden, das es vielleicht schon gepostet wurde!

Silberfaden.....

Gibt es auch 10 Teile.... Robe oder Tunika, kann man sich aussuchen, sogar mit Umhang!^^

@ TE:   Schau mal, ob du damit auch so ein Bildchen machen könntest^^   

@b1ubb: 
Kennste des lied? *dumdiedumm.."Einfach mal die ****** halten!" *dumdiedumm    manchmal könntest du dich einfach mal dran halten!


----------



## the Huntress (23. Mai 2008)

*Bloodwoven Set *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Darksoul Set (Nur Brust, Beine und Schultern)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Celestial Set*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nexus-Strider Set*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (23. Mai 2008)

@Xenor

Sehr sehr schöne Signatur!

Kannst du mir sagen, wie ich die Gifs so einbinde, dass man sie sehen kann wie bei dir? Ich krieg das nich hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (23. Mai 2008)

wirklich geiler thread
einfallsreich und intnressant hoffentlich kommen noch mher sets =)

vote4sticky =) <~is es allemal wert (=


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (23. Mai 2008)

Serh cool, vorallem das Blutgeschmiedet und das Bloodknigh Set ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## notoes (23. Mai 2008)

traveller "set"
"set" des reisenden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buddits (23. Mai 2008)

Das Set mit der Blutelfin sieht ma gut aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (23. Mai 2008)

an alle angehenden optik-fans..

1. man braucht viel gold, da die schönen und guten sachen meist teurer sind

2. man braucht sehr viel zeit, glück und geduld beim einkauf

3. besorgt euch die set-teile schon mind 10-15 level bevor euer char sie tragen kann, siehe punkt 2

4. rüstung schön und gut, aber nicht das passende hemd und den passenden umhang vergessen


----------



## Kezman1 (23. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank, is mal ein interessanter Beitrag^^

danke das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast^^


----------



## the Huntress (23. Mai 2008)

*Calico Set *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Huntsman Set + Cloak*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ironhide Set + Shield/Cloak*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Reaver Set*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Magnificent Set + Cloak*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Waffen sind nur welche die farblich dazu passen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (23. Mai 2008)

*Ornate Mithril Set *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bonecaster Set + Cloak*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Elunarian Set + Cloak*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sooo das wars für heute erstmal von mir!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (23. Mai 2008)

Huntress bitte Editier deine neuen Bilder erst in deine Posts rein bevor du neue Posts machst, will nich dass das Thema wegen zu vielen Doppelposts geschlossen wird.

Okey eine Erklärung wie ihr die Bilder am Besten an das Thema anpasst ist im 1. Post von mir reineditiert worden. Das Silberfaden Set sieht sehr schön aus! Danke für die Info: Hier wie es aussieht:

*"Silver -thread" (Silberfaden) - Set - Stoff Level 20 +*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank leute für das gute Feedback! Ich setz mich heute Abend mal dran und bastel so einige neue Sets zusammen.

Ja Domiel man braucht entweder eine ganze Gilde die einem nebenbei alle Greenies ihrer Twinks zusteckt oder sehr viel Glück mit dem AH. Letztendlich steht man im BG aber mit den Sets für bist zu x9 recht gut da.

Übrigens leute, wenn euch das Leveln auf einmal schwerfällt kauft oder bastelt euch Items angemessen für euer Level, mit mehr Ausdauer oder Beweglichkeit (Schaden / Überleben) fällt das Leveln einem auf einmal sehr sehr einfach :-P (Is mir beim sammeln einiger Sets aufgefallen).​


----------



## Ortak (23. Mai 2008)

So ich hab hier auch mal mein Set rausgesucht, das Grüne Eienset.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das beste daran ist das man das als Schmied komplet selberschmieden kann, bis auf den Gürtel. Nur die Rezepte sind etwas schwer zu bekomen.


----------



## Elemerus (23. Mai 2008)

sehr sehr schöner thread, muss ich schon sagen! weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hätte da nur ne kleine bitte: könntet ihr evtl. noch das lvl der "sets" angeben? wäre echt toll


----------



## Auryline (24. Mai 2008)

Das Häkelset ist streng genommen kein bisschen nützlich -sogar nur grau halt- aber es hat irgendwie was.
Der Hut hat z.B. ewig lange zu meiner Angelausrüstung gehört...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (24. Mai 2008)

*Abjurer's Set - Stoff - 43-48er Set (Grün, zufällige VZ)*
_Bannzauberset_ (Gibts mit Robe oder Tunika ^^)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Embersilk Set (Robe) - Leder - 33-38er Set (Grün, zufällige VZ)*
_Glutseidenset_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Embersilk Set (Tunic) - Leder - 33-38er Set (Grün, zufällige VZ)*
_Glutseidenset_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Nette Idee ^^


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2008)

kennt keiner wildranken set?(leder)


----------



## poTTo (24. Mai 2008)

@TE : Sehr geiles Thema, endlich eines (wie viele bereits bemerkt haben) ohne SPAM, und wo endlich mal wieder das posten Spaß macht.

/sticky

freue mich schon auf weitere Sets *händereib*



gruss


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (24. Mai 2008)

Sry Items mit dem Namen "Wildranke" habe ich nichmal bei Buffed gefunden.
*Das Lumpenpack Set (Level 60) - Leder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das "Thick Leather" Set (Dickes Leder, Level 20 - 30) - Leder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das "Tyrant" Set (Tyrann, Level 40-45) - Platte*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das "War Paint" Set (Kriegsbemalung, Level 10 - 20) - Schwere Rüstung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is nich so ganz viel geworden, mein Twink is dafür nun level 40 :-P
​


----------



## Brisk7373 (24. Mai 2008)

geiler thread viel mühe ! 
gz weiter so . mich interessieren rüssi sets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldfit (24. Mai 2008)

das silberfaden-set gefällt mir am besten ......liegt wohl daran das es ne blutelfin trägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (24. Mai 2008)

Interessanter Beitrag, sehr coole Outfits.
Und nette Sig Xenor!


----------



## Xall13 (24. Mai 2008)

schöne sets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=8213
sry wildLEDER


----------



## Gnomthebest (8. Juni 2008)

*thread-ausgrab*

der thread ist schön und wollte wiederbelebt werden...

wollte ein set mit einem schönen namen^^ ->

here it is: 

das ultimative "HOLZFÄLLER-SET"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das mit dem holzfäller ist natürlich nur ein scherz; in wirklichkeit ist das das "Abenteurer-Set" leder für stufe 50-60

PS: der hut gehört wie die äxte _nicht_ zum set

mfg gnom


----------



## Gnomthebest (8. Juni 2008)

...und weils so schön ist gleich noch eins

und ja - ich hab die hosen auch eingefügt, sind halt eher strümpfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das ist das "Elegante Set" - Stoff für Stufe 50-60

bis auf das schwert gehört alles zum set

edit: hab grade gesehn, dass sie hohl ist - das ist natürlich nicht beabsichtigt


----------



## Larmina (8. Juni 2008)

Es gibt auch noch das "schlachtschmiederüstungsset" Ist recht knapp und schwere Rüstung


----------



## Thalak (8. Juni 2008)

Ich hab damals zu Zul'Farrak Zeiten das Häkelset komplett zusammengestellt. Hab sogar im /2 nach einem fehlenden Teil gefragt, weil ich das unbedingt komplett haben wollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Häkelhut hab ich noch immer auf der Bank und trag den manchmal... den Rest hab ich damals aus Platzmangel leider vernichtet. Aber hol ich mir evtl. nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (8. Juni 2008)

Sehr geiler Thrad  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMochi (8. Juni 2008)

Ja endlich mal ein Thread der nicht sagt wie öde WoW doch ist weil Klasse xy Klasse xy2 ach Gott wie schnell ownt weil das von den entwicklern so vorgesehen war
nein diesen Thread mag ich ich hab ihn mit Wonne gelesen und werde ihn auch so in erinnerung behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (8. Juni 2008)

*Cindercloth Set (Aschenstoff)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Conqueror's Se*t (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem An'Quiraj Krieger Set)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Heavy Lamellar Set*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Tribal Set (Stammesleder)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (8. Juni 2008)

Wie hast du die Füße bei der Trollin verdecken können?!


----------



## the Huntress (8. Juni 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Füße bei der Trollin verdecken können?!



Ist nur ein Bug vom Model Viewer, kA ob das bei der Windows Version auch so ist.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (8. Juni 2008)

Gnomthebest schrieb:


> ...und weils so schön ist gleich noch eins
> 
> und ja - ich hab die hosen auch eingefügt, sind halt eher strümpfe
> 
> ...



Das set is Cool das sieht ein wenig wie das Magiestoffset aus, gibts da noch andere Farben von? zb Rot oder Blau wäre nice, wobei schwarz bisher am geilsten ausschaut ;D

Edit: geil Aschenstoffset is geil genau das wie Elegante nur in rot ^^ danke, gibts das auch in blau?


----------



## lukss (8. Juni 2008)

hier ist der meuchelmörder


----------



## the Huntress (8. Juni 2008)

Hier werden keine Tier-Sets gepostet, hier geht es um die wie erwähnt unbekannten Sets. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (8. Juni 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> hier ist der meuchelmörder



OMG is das ne Faustwaffe oder eine Axt? gibt da eine Faustwaffe die so eine Klinge wie ein Schwert hat in den Zerschmetterten Hallen.


----------



## Arnorns (8. Juni 2008)

cooler thread^^

gibt noch des fährtenleser set, glaub des hab ich noch nich gesehn hier

un des imposante set sowie das aufseher set un des set des jägersmanns

alle 4 sin leder zwischen 30 und 40

wär nett wenn der TE des mal als pick basteln könnte


----------



## the Huntress (8. Juni 2008)

*Nightshade Set*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Vanguard Set *(ein Augenschmaus für männliche Spieler *g*)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keleron (8. Juni 2008)

hab mir das Silberfadenset geholt es sieht ja so GEIL aus :3

Echt geile Idee ^^

gibt ja noch das kattun set aber das is grau und lv 5-10 oder so


----------



## Cr3s (8. Juni 2008)

10/10 sticky unso^^

"Silver -thread" (Silberfaden) - Set - Stoff Level 20 + ist am besten^^


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2008)

the schrieb:


> *Vanguard Set *(ein Augenschmaus für männliche Spieler *g*)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sieht aus wie auf den bildern*kramm*


----------



## Gnomthebest (9. Juni 2008)

dann noch was farblich schönes an nem draenei...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das "Skettis-Set" (schwere rüstung, 60-70)

das linke schwert (rechte hand) ist der krummsäbel der nexuswandler, das rechte (linke hand) gehört zum set (geschwungene skettis klinge oder so ;D)


----------



## Gnomthebest (9. Juni 2008)

das schwert + schild und der umhang gehören nicht zum set, haben aber grade so schön dazugepasst^^

das "Bloodscale-Set" (Blutschuppen) stufe 60 platte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomthebest (11. Juni 2008)

dieser zwerg könnte sich glatt in einem bündel holz verstecken...

das "Verstärkte"-Set (fortified) schwere rüstung stufe 15-20




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis aufs schwert ist alles dem set entnommen


----------



## Sasaki Kojiro (7. Juli 2008)

/push

laßt mal das Thema wieder aufleben!


----------



## Vincious (7. Juli 2008)

es gibt ja das "krieger" set lvl 10-20. sieht sehr geil aus, leider grad keinen screeny am start

dann noch skorpidrüstungsset und schwere skorpidrüstungsset (lvl 30-40, schwere rüssi)


----------



## Assari (7. Juli 2008)

/push

Hier ein paar schöne Sets!

Und geiles Thema! /sticky


"Fenclaw Set" *Fennklauenset



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*"Fel Iron Set" *Teufelseisen Set




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*"Der'izu Set"* Der'Izu Set




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*"Netherstorm Set"* Nethersturm Set




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*"Nexus-Strider Set"* Nexuspilger Set




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das wärs dann erstmal von mir!​​


----------



## German Viking (7. Juli 2008)

Nur schade, dass man in WoW keine Zierrüstungen tragen kann, so wie in HdRo...
Das wäre eine echte Bereicherung! Bei HdRo wird die Zierrüstung von fast allen genutzt. Da sieht kein Charakter wie der andere aus. Außerdem können Schneider spezielle Zierrüstungen herstellen, die ansonsten keinen Zweck erfüllen.

Für alle die nicht wissen, wie das mit den Zierrüstungen funxt:
Man hat bei HdRo drei Charakterslots, wo man den Character einkleiden kann. Der erste Slot ist für die Rüstung, deren Attribute auf den Char wirken. Slot zwei und drei sind reine Zierrüstungsslots, die man bei Bedarf ein- und ausschaltet.
Das heisst, man hat drei komplette Kleidungssets dabei. Man muss diese Kleidungsstücke nur in die Slots ziehen und kann sie danach wegschmeissen, verkaufen, oder sonstwas (ausser die Hauptrüstung).
Wechselt man auf die Zierrüstung, wirken aber immer die Attribute und der Rüstungswert der Hauptrüstung im ersten Slot.

Eine super Sache!
Wird Zeit, dass Blizzard das auch einführt!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grinor (7. Juli 2008)

Welche Sets sind denn schön für Schurken (insbesonders Gnom*G*)? Kenn mich da ja garnicht aus und habe nicht wirklich viel hier gefunden =(


----------



## Uzghul (7. Juli 2008)

Schönes Thema.
Hast dir viel Mühe gemacht.

/sticky plz

lg
Uzi


----------



## Thersus (8. Juli 2008)

Was sind denn das für Waffen die die B11 mit dem Silberfaden Set trägt?


----------



## Alaniel (8. Juli 2008)

bei mir gehn die figuren immer in zeitlupe T_T was muss ich einstellen das die normal gehen? also ich mein wenn ich das gif erstelle dann gehn die aufm gif total langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso?


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (11. Juli 2008)

/push und Testpost obs mit der Transparenz geklappt hat. Hab den Knopf erst vorhin in Modelviewer entdeckt o.O

Dashier ist das Pre Kara Tank Gear.
Helm : ZH (1. Boss)
Schultern : Krypta (1. Boss Hero)
Brust : Mecha (2. Boss)
Hosen : ZH (Endboss)
Hände : Arka (2. / 3. Boss -> Die linke :-P)
Schuhe: Managruft (1. Boss Hero)
Armschienen (nicht zu sehen) : Bollwerk (Endboss Hero)
Schwert: Managruft (Endboss Hero)
Schild : Schattenlabby (1. Boss)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild is nu mit dem gleichem Forenhintergrund einfach nur nicht transparent ...
Nope der Knopf für "transparenz" funktioniert nicht. Hätt mich auch gewundert, GIFs können keine Alphakanaltransparenz annehmen, wie sie bei png s üblich ist ...


----------



## Manitu2007 (16. Juli 2008)

würde auch gern mal 2-3 modelle basteln..hab das irgendwann schonmal gemacht...wie heißt nochmal die webseite wo man das modelset speichern kann und in den modelviewer einfügen kann?`antwort geht auch per pm


----------



## böseee (16. Juli 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> /push
> 
> Hier ein paar schöne Sets!
> 
> ...


teufelseisen ist ein richtiges set


----------



## Kaldonir (16. Juli 2008)

Bin mir nicht wirklich sicher, ob das wirklich ein Set ist aber ich hab die vage Erinnerung an meine Zeit in Tanaris, wo immer wieder Stoff/Leder (Weiß nicth so genau) - Rezepte mit "Skorpid" im Namen gedroppt sind.

Edit: Hab mich nochmal umgesehen, das sind Lederrezepte und dropen von den Wüstenläufern in Tanaris.


----------



## Zerenox (16. Juli 2008)

wow.... sieht echt klasse aus


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (16. Juli 2008)

Adventurer's Set :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Arcane Set:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (16. Juli 2008)

Füg auch noch die Items aus ZA zusammen , da gibts einige Heal Schwere Rüssi Teile die farblich aufeinander passen. Es gibt auch ein lilanes T2 Paladin usw. 

Bin zu faul das selber zu machen , aber vielleicht kennst du ja die Items :>


----------



## Danton (16. Juli 2008)

Xenor schrieb:


> /push und Testpost obs mit der Transparenz geklappt hat. Hab den Knopf erst vorhin in Modelviewer entdeckt o.O
> 
> Dashier ist das Pre Kara Tank Gear.
> Helm : ZH (1. Boss)
> ...




Wie macht ihr die bilder der rüstungen würde auch gerne ein paar meiner zeigen.

Danke schon mal


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (26. Juli 2008)

Okey um das Thema (mal wieder) zu pushen und um ein paar Grinser auf eure Gesichter zu zaubern :
Das Canvas - Set (Stoff) präsentiert im Super Smash Bros. Hammer-Stil :-P



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jason666 (26. Juli 2008)

Hier mal das " heavy scorpid set " an nem männl. Blutelfen.
Ich finds sehr schick und werd es mir sicher zulegen xDD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (26. Juli 2008)

Raider(Räuber) ist aus DM nää :-P


----------



## Gnomthebest (26. Juli 2008)

Xenor schrieb:


> /push und Testpost obs mit der Transparenz geklappt hat. Hab den Knopf erst vorhin in Modelviewer entdeckt o.O
> 
> Dashier ist das Pre Kara Tank Gear.
> Helm : ZH (1. Boss)
> ...



das hast du schän zusammengesucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Xenor schrieb:


> *Bild is nu mit dem gleichem Forenhintergrund einfach nur nicht transparent ...*
> Nope der Knopf für "transparenz" funktioniert nicht. Hätt mich auch gewundert, GIFs können keine Alphakanaltransparenz annehmen, wie sie bei png s üblich ist ...



es nimmt den forenhintergrund an, WEIL es transparent ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (26. Juli 2008)

> es nimmt den forenhintergrund an, WEIL es transparent ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nope ICH habe es mit dem gleichen Hintergrund versehen - mehr nich. (Transparenz funktioniert nicht)
War sozusagen Edit b4 Posting


----------



## Shaguar93 (26. Juli 2008)

chocolategirl05 schrieb:


> ja mit dem würd ich gern in die dm gehen ^^


hm jo lustig die schultern hatte ich mit meinem allerersten char.. nen zwergkrieger... da wusste ich noch net das man kaputte rüssi reppen kann und hab dann immerwieder neue rüssi im ah gekauft und leutz gefragt ob sie mir 1 g schenken *lol* 

mfg Shaguar


----------



## Jason666 (26. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mal so ne Frage, kennt jmd. zufällig so ein Stoff-Set was stylisch aussieht ? ( wenns geht schwarz oder rot oder so ^^ )
Weil ich brauch mal für meinen Hexer eine Art .. " Abendgarderobe ", zum ausgehen halt xD
Das " Silberfaden- Set " sieht schon gut aus, aber naja irwas stört mich dran bzw irwas fehlt. 
Wär cool wenn mir da jmd. weiterhelfen könnte, weil ich selber find keins o.o

mfG


----------



## Toraka' (26. Juli 2008)

"Segeltuch"-set von überall. stell das mal zusammen


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (26. Juli 2008)

Im Modelviewer is es noch nicht anzeigbar aber Ich kann dir da Don Carlos Hut aus HDZ 1 Hero (Unendlich oft / Tag wiederholbar wenn man NUR Don Carlos killt und die Instanz auf Normal und dann wieder auf Heroic setzt), dazu die zwei neuen Schneideritems aus dem Dampfdruckpier und ein paar Schwarze Schuhe. Ich mach gleich mal nen Screen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jason666 (26. Juli 2008)

lol xD Das ist ja geil xD Mexikaner Style xDD
Die Items werd ich mir holen und vor'm Gasthaus dann Gitarre zocken xDD


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (26. Juli 2008)

Für die Abendgaderobe auchnoch eine Möglichkeit, man kann sich diese Items bei jedem Stoffhändler in der Welt kaufen -> Die Händler mit den Weißen Items, die nichts drauf haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens ich hab keine Ahnung wiso dieses .gif auf einmal "gerendered" aus sieht.​


----------



## Jason666 (27. Juli 2008)

Hier, ich hab noch das " Shadoweave Set " ( Schattenzwirn )
wird vom Schneider gemacht ^^ .. 

- oder zählt das Set hier nich ? o.o
falls nicht, nehm ich es wieder raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klobaum (27. Juli 2008)

Das Porzellan Set 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Petter (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Kann mir einer sagen wo ich dass set ihr "Silver -thread" (Silberfaden) - Set - Stoff Level 20 + 
                                                                [attachment=3936:silverthreadpw0.gif]


Finden kann ^^


mfg Hans


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (27. Juli 2008)

Buffed hilft ...
Alle Mobs level 25 - 32 Droppen das. Viel spaß beim Farmen :-P


----------



## daniel1680 (27. Juli 2008)

Das ganze Deff-Platten Zeug aus Kara ist auch nen farbliches Set 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ kann ja mal einer hier her posten^^


----------



## CLOZEN (27. Juli 2008)

Is interessant zu wissen, was für "sets" denn in der weiten Welt es gibt.
Das Silver-Thread - Set sieht schon schnieke aus, finde ich.


----------



## Jason666 (29. Juli 2008)

Beim Stöbern fand ich folgendes :

Das " Locker gewirkt ... " - Set nenn ich es mal ^^
Zum " Locker gewirkt ... " - Set​
Und so siehts aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das " Deliriums .. " - Set ^^

Zum " Deliriums... " - Set
( alle grünen Teile, das lila Item nicht )​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (26. Februar 2009)

**Push**

Sehen alle ja absolut klasse aus muss ich sagen....ich will meeeeeeeehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (3. Dezember 2009)

Weiss nicth ob es das schon gab aber das Level 40 plattenset "Symbol"xx und das Level 65 Stoffset "Eldr´naan" XX

die sehena uch toll aus


----------



## Pereace2010 (4. Dezember 2009)

Definitiv werde ich mir das Deliriumsset zu legen ^^


----------



## Morticians (4. Dezember 2009)

wieso müssen immer alte treads raus gesucht werden und gepuscht werden wieso nur wiesooooo???


----------



## Basterd (4. Dezember 2009)

Morticians schrieb:


> wieso müssen immer alte treads raus gesucht werden und gepuscht werden wieso nur wiesooooo???



Weil das evtl eh grad n Thema auf buffed ist?

> http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/13253/WoW-In...nde-und-Sammler

Weiss jemand was die Blutelfe beim Silberfadenset für Waffen an hat?


----------



## Lauros (4. Dezember 2009)

Basterd schrieb:


> Weiss jemand was die Blutelfe beim Silberfadenset für Waffen an hat?



Würd mich auch brennend interessieren.
Irgendjemand muss das doch wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long,
Lauros


----------



## Irmeli (4. Dezember 2009)

Basterd schrieb:


> Weil das evtl eh grad n Thema auf buffed ist?
> 
> > http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/13253/WoW-In...nde-und-Sammler
> 
> Weiss jemand was die Blutelfe beim Silberfadenset für Waffen an hat?



Der Seelenernter^^.

P.S. Hmm.. suche ein Dress für ne Hexe mit dem Seelenernter (die schönste Waffe), wenn möglich bauchfrei^^


----------



## Lauros (4. Dezember 2009)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Der Seelenernter^^.
> 
> P.S. Hmm.. suche ein Dress für ne Hexe mit dem Seelenernter (die schönste Waffe), wenn möglich bauchfrei^^



Roben der Einsicht sollen sehr freizügig sein, leider kein komplettes Set.

Eventuell kannst dir mal noch das Set zur Mondstoffrobe anschauen, ist aber eher Pristerlook.

Ich persönlich finde das Roben des Totenbeschwörers für Hexer irgendwie cool.

So Long,
Lauros


----------



## Casaloki (4. Dezember 2009)

Hat schon mal jemand das (leider graue) "Muffige" Set komplett getragen? Ich hab die Teile immer nur verkloppt, aber dank dieses genialen Threads hier, würds mich mal interessieren. Da gibts ja noch haufenweise Sets offenbar, die so durchrauschen beim leveln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (4. Dezember 2009)

Interessantes Thema, würde mich freuen wenn man da alle Sets drin sammeln könnte :-)


----------



## Basterd (4. Dezember 2009)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Der Seelenernter^^.
> 
> P.S. Hmm.. suche ein Dress für ne Hexe mit dem Seelenernter (die schönste Waffe), wenn möglich bauchfrei^^



Hm, das is die wohl nicht...

Seelenernter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Silberfadenset + Waffe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehen irgendwie aus wie die Kriegsgleven...


----------



## Andoral1990 (4. Dezember 2009)

Casaloki schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand das (leider graue) "Muffige" Set komplett getragen? Ich hab die Teile immer nur verkloppt, aber dank dieses genialen Threads hier, würds mich mal interessieren. Da gibts ja noch haufenweise Sets offenbar, die so durchrauschen beim leveln.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jah die Sets sind mir auch schon aufgefallen. Ich selbst hab angefangen die Sets zu sammeln als ich mit meinem Main das erste mal Zul Farak gegangen bin. Dort sind viele gehäkelte Sachen gedropped die ich alle zusammen haben wollte. Dann hab ich einfach mal angefangen dei Items eines lvls Bereichs zu Farmen die die Selbe Attribut bezeichnung haben wie zb "des Bären" oder "des Adlers" zusammen ergeben die Teile auch eine schöne Optik...


----------



## WackoJacko (4. Dezember 2009)

also ich finde das Marschenläufer set aus den anfangs qs in der boreanischen Tundra ganz nice und das Defias set hat style^^.

Hab auch für meinen Bankchar das Patchwork (Flickwerk) set (grau) gesammelt.


----------



## Dexis (4. Dezember 2009)

Das Wildleder-Set, welches man für die Quests in Feralas (Horde) erledigen muss, um an die Spezielisierung zu kommen, sieht auch sehr gut aus.
Und dann gibts da noch ein paar Items, die zwar kein Set in diesem Sinne ergeben (weil es aus drei versch. Rüstungsklassen besteht), aber trotzdem Seltenheitswert haben, sind die Gegenstände von der Holzschlundfeste.


----------



## Quovenja (4. Dezember 2009)

Echt kuhler Thread... sowas hab ich schon lange gesucht^^

Ich trage in der Stadt immer das "Zigeuner Set" mit Hut und Angel. Oft witzig wie leute darauf reagieren.


----------



## Lauros (4. Dezember 2009)

/push



Basterd schrieb:


> Silberfadenset + Waffe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kennt denn keiner die Waffen? Würd mich echt interessieren welche das sind und wo man sie herbekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long,
Lauros


----------



## Zero-X (4. Dezember 2009)

Über das Bild über mir, wenn das Stoff ist wieso sind denn da 2 Schwertster, Dolche bei?
Kein Caster kann doch dann sowas tragen und Schurken mit Stoff, naja ist etwas seltsam so.


----------



## Lauros (4. Dezember 2009)

Zero-X schrieb:


> Über das Bild über mir, wenn das Stoff ist wieso sind denn da 2 Schwertster, Dolche bei?
> Kein Caster kann doch dann sowas tragen und Schurken mit Stoff, naja ist etwas seltsam so.



Weils gut aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wird wohl der einzige Grund sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long,
Lauros


----------



## Natar (4. Dezember 2009)

diese waffen existieren meines wissens nach nicht im spiel sprich nicht als lootbare gegenstände

und ich weiss viel, gaaanz viel

ist wie die silbermond-sicheln, oder die taurenbaumstämme


----------



## Teromar (4. Dezember 2009)

Als Anregung für alle die sich nicht den Modelviewer anschaffen können oder wollen sei zu sagen das viele Seiten mit Datenbanken die Möglichkeit bieten Sich die Rüstunsgteile zusammen anzusehen. 
Ich benutze z.B. http//.www.speedydragon.de/dressroom

Außerdem finde ich als Ergänzung zum vielgelobte "Silberfandenset", die "Robe von Arugal" dieses auch wunderbar ergänzt.


----------



## Mykeeper (4. Dezember 2009)

Diese ganzen Sets sind allesamt verdammt stylisch und erinnern mich auch sehr an classic zeiten. Ich glaube ein System wie bei HdRO wäre in WoW auch angebracht... Da jeder jetzt an die tier sets rankommt, sieht leider jeder gleich aus...


----------



## Grushdak (4. Dezember 2009)

Was habe ich versucht, früher das Sturmschleierset (jedenfalls die Muster dazu) zusammenzufarmen,
was ja z.T. nicht jederzeit möglich war.^^
Damit konnte man sogar gut Gold machen.

'Ne zeitlang habe ich auch gerne das Defias-Set getragen.

greetz


----------



## Tydlig (20. Januar 2010)

Ich hab für meinen Banktwink das Rohlederset zusammengesammelt.


----------



## Tomminocka (20. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den vielen, völlig unnötig eröffneten Threads erfüllt der hier alle Kriterien um noch lange und gesund im mütterlichen Schoß von Buffed zu existieren.
> 
> Und der Mod sprach, der Thread bleibe offen und er sah, dass es gut war.



ohne Worte


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde wertungsfreie Kommentare ganz nett.

Zurück zum Thema, es wäre doch eigentlich Klasse gewesen, wenn diese grünen Sets so einen Setbonus freischalten, wenn man alle Teile davon hat, der Setbonus aber nicht schon im Tool-tip ersichtlich ist. Sorgt für einen positiven Überraschungseffekt.

Trotzdem schöne Grüße.


----------



## Willian (20. Januar 2010)

Eine Frage bezüglich des Silberfaden Sets...
Was für Waffen trägtn das Model da ? OO


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (20. Januar 2010)

danke fürs Ausgraben!!!

aktuell suchte ich doch ein schickes Outfit (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/139144-schickes-outfit-gesucht/)
und da passt dieser Thread toll.


Cazor schrieb:


> das ist mal ein sehr geiles Thema, ich sammel auch manchmal Rüstungssets, zB das Salzsteinset ist supergenial. Mein 19er pvp hat das Flickwerkset (grau) zum verarschen, wenn er das BG betritt^^ (nie gemacht aber vll doch irgendwann) und das Köperset (grau) habe ich auch komplett.
> Ich habe mal mit meinem Allie eine ca lvl 45 Platteträgerin in SW gesehen, die trug auch ein Set, sehr spärlich und superchick, leider hat sie grad ausgeloggt und ich konnte nicht mehr sehen, welches das war.
> Es gibt da ganz tolle Sachen, die viel zu kurz kommen, haben keinen Setbonus - klar, aber doch tendieren die einzelnen Sachen für bestimmte Klassen und haben mit Glück die passenden Verzauberungen.
> Hatte neulich in Azshara 4 Sachen von Gaea wie
> ...



ui da hab ich sogar mit meinem ersten buffed-Char gepostet und hätte first schreien können *lacht* 

auch nett, war wohl einer dieser Tage:


Cazor schrieb:


> Ich auch! Wehe hier kommt wer daher und closed das warum auch immer!





Noxiel schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den vielen, völlig unnötig eröffneten Threads erfüllt der hier alle Kriterien um noch lange und gesund im mütterlichen Schoß von Buffed zu existieren.
> 
> Und der Mod sprach, der Thread bleibe offen und er sah, dass es gut war.


----------



## Starfros (20. Januar 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> naja 1 grund hätt ich schon;D
> 
> sig vom TE zu groß =)



weil es größer ist wie deins nehme ich mal an .

.... hatte auch ein Set gesammelt , mit meinem Schurken, das man in DM bekommt . Teilweise oder gar komplett ...weiß nur nicht mehr welches das war, auch schon 4 Jahre her.


----------



## Harkor (21. Januar 2010)

Sehr interessanter Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meinen Avatar hier hab ich damals auch so gemacht.

Der Modeller zeigt die Namen ja leider nur in englisch.
Hat jemand vielleicht einen Link auf eine Art Übersetzungstabelle oder sowas um die Bezeichnungen des Sets in deusch und englisch zu haben?
Mir gehts darum die Teile in Datenbanken wie der auf buffed finden zu können.


----------



## c0bRa (21. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub das Silver -thread" (Silberfaden) - Set - Stoff Level 20 hol ich mir für meinen Priest... mach zwar kein RP, aber stylisch ist es echt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xBartox (26. Januar 2010)

Ich finde dieses Set auch sehr schön.

Das Set heißt Köperset-Twillset




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maruh (26. Januar 2010)

ob die grauen items ebenfalls sets ergeben? hmmm...

ein sehr sehr schöner thread. wobei leider ein wenig die übersichtlichkeit flten geht und man alle seiten durchblättern muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiss es grad nit ausm koppe, aber sind die greenies im selben lvl bereich? also nicht das nachher 4-5 lvl unterschied dazwischen liegen wie zb beim defias-set (da wurmts mich immer, das das erste teil dann leider lvl-veraltet ist, bis ich das letzte teil vom set anziehen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

daraus könnte man glatt ein guide basteln "von set zu set für jedes lvl für Charaktere, die auf ihr äusseres achten" O_o ^^

echt super thread *weiterverfolg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw. alle sets sollte man durchaus über die buffed-datenbank finden. braucht man ja eig bloss das itemlvl abklappern und seine gegenstücke dazu suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (26. Januar 2010)

Harkor schrieb:


> Der Modeller zeigt die Namen ja leider nur in englisch.
> Hat jemand vielleicht einen Link auf eine Art Übersetzungstabelle oder sowas um die Bezeichnungen des Sets in deusch und englisch zu haben?
> Mir gehts darum die Teile in Datenbanken wie der auf buffed finden zu können.



Wenn ich mich jetzt irre, dann lacht mich eben aus, aber eigentlich sollte man bei Buffed direkt die englischen Namen eingeben können...


----------



## Hexacoatl (27. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mal mein "Ausgeh-Set" zurecht gemacht:







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zylenia (27. Januar 2010)

Das Schildwachen Set ist sehr gut für Orcs geeignet.
Sieht man aus wie die Wachen in Orgrimmar ,nur die Schultern muss man sich andere besorgen,entweder die aus Zul Farack,sind aber Platte ,oder aus Leder gibts auch welche die so aussehen heissen glaub ich Häuptlings Schultern des ......
Meine Kriegerin hat das Set ,seh genau so aus wie die Wachen,ist immer ein Hingucker wenn man durch Orgrimmar läuft.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linchen85 (27. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Super das Thema da kann man prima in Erinnerungen schwelgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als es damals so gut wie nix weiter hab ... und man noch Scholo und Strathol gegangen ist haben wir immer das Köperset gesammlt *löl*

Ist leider auch nur Grau aber irgendwie wars ganz lustig gewesen damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt kannste das ja mal basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würd mich riesig freuen ...


----------



## Harkor (27. Januar 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Das Schildwachen Set ist sehr gut für Orcs geeignet.
> Sieht man aus wie die Wachen in Orgrimmar ,nur die Schultern muss man sich andere besorgen,entweder die aus Zul Farack,sind aber Platte ,oder aus Leder gibts auch welche die so aussehen heissen glaub ich Häuptlings Schultern des ......
> Meine Kriegerin hat das Set ,seh genau so aus wie die Wachen,ist immer ein Hingucker wenn man durch Orgrimmar läuft.
> 
> ...



Na dann solltest du dir noch das Imperiale Plattenrüstungsset besorgen, dann siehst du aus wie die Wache von Sturmwind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich denke das die grüne Haut nicht so gut zum Set passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Set kann man als Schmied mit Skill ab ca. 280 bis 300 je nach Teil schmieden. Werd ich mal meinem Pala herstellen. Das Schild aus HDZ4 von Kann-Mal-Garnix ^^ liegt auf der Bank, das passt glaub ich ganz gut dazu.


----------



## Dark_Lady (27. Januar 2010)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Ich hab mal mein "Ausgeh-Set" zurecht gemacht:




Hui - das schaut ja mal cool aus - welches Set ist das denn, wenn ich fragen darf? Würde auch meiner Blutelfe gut stehen...


----------



## Hexacoatl (27. Januar 2010)

Mein "Ausgeh-Set" ist kein offizielles Set, allerdings passen die Teile ganz gut zueinander:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neriat (27. Januar 2010)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich empfehle zu solchen Ausgehsets immer die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, kriegte bis vor kurzem jeder Menschkrieger als Standardausstattung, aber irgendwie hatte ich neulich andre, braune.. weiß nicht was Blizz da gemacht hat. Erhältlich sind sie bei so nem patrouillierenden Händler in HdZ1!


----------



## madmurdock (27. Januar 2010)

Haha, super Thread. :> Muss ich mir mal genauer angucken. Normalerweise hast du (wenn ueberhaupt ja nur T1-x auf der Bank rumliegen)

Btw: Wow braucht einen Kleiderschrank!!!!


----------



## Petersburg (27. Januar 2010)

Xenor schrieb:


> *"Silver -thread" (Silberfaden) - Set - Stoff Level 20 +*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was sind das da für waffen?


----------



## Maruh (27. Januar 2010)

nun haben wir nur alle ein problem. (eines, das auch guildwars-spieler unter uns nur zu gut kennen)

WOHIN mit diesen tollen rüstungen xD weeh.
also muss ich nun doch ne gilde +gildenbank für meinen main holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg, nun weiss ich wie sich ne frau in ihrem schuh-wahn fühlt^^


----------



## Geika (27. Januar 2010)

Glorious-Set / Glorreich-Set --- grünes Platteset von Level 50 bis 56

leider kein Umhang, aber ein Schild gehört wohl dazu. Die Waffe habe ich dazu genommen weil sie farblich passt.


Die Brustplatte dieses Sets hatte ich zufällig mal an einer Kriegerin gesehen mit der ich zusammen gequestet hab. Sie hat mir gefallen, nur hatte das Set den Haken dass es Platte ist und meine Druidin die leider nicht tragen kann. Später als ich eine Paladina angefangen habe hab ich es ihr gekauft. Sie wird das Set als Ausgehset tragen wenn sie vom Level soweit ist.

-Glorreicher Kopfputz Level 54
-Glorreiche Schulterpolster Level 52
-Glorreiche Brustplatte Level 56
-Glorreiche Bindungen Level 50
-Glorreiche Stulpen Level 51
-Glorreicher Gürtel Level 50
-Glorreiche Beinplatten Level 53
-Glorreiche Sabatons Level 51
-Glorreicher Schild Level 55

-Geistpanzerstreitkolben Level 63


----------



## Valenzius (29. Januar 2010)

Weiß jemand, ob es die Schultern der Wache von Eisenschmiede gibt? Mein Zwerg will die tragen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (29. Januar 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Ich glaub das Silver -thread" (Silberfaden) - Set - Stoff Level 20 hol ich mir für meinen Priest... mach zwar kein RP, aber stylisch ist es echt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jap

*pic entfernt*


----------



## Simi1994 (21. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bonecaster-Set 
(Stab gehört nicht dazu) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Thistlefur-Set
(Waffen gehören nicht dazu)


----------



## HansiHansenHans (21. Februar 2010)

Das mal cool danke für den thread.

Ich frage mich warum sehen manche von den grünen besser aus als die momentanen T-Sets. hmm naja egal


----------



## Kersyl (22. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den vielen, völlig unnötig eröffneten Threads erfüllt der hier alle Kriterien um noch lange und gesund im mütterlichen Schoß von Buffed zu existieren.
> 
> Und der Mod sprach, der Thread bleibe offen und er sah, dass es gut war.



Amen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: Jau, das ist mir schon oft aufgefallen. Gibt auch graue und weiße sets, die keine sets sind...Ich werd gleich mal ein paar raussuchen und reineditieren. erstmal den MV downloaden^^

EDIT: geht nicht DL link ist down. Und wenn ichs mir von einer anderen seite ziehen will brauch ich irgendein Microsoft C++ programm das 3.5gb groß ist. =/


----------



## Cazor (1. März 2010)

zusammengestückelt aber mir gefällts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dürftige Plattenrüstung mit ein paar Extras:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (1. März 2010)

Hier noch eines in der dürftigen Platte:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pennsylvania (1. März 2010)

klasse thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (1. März 2010)

Cazor, das sieht wirklich seeeehr schick aus. Könntest du vielleicht mal posten was für Teile du da zusammen gestellt hast?


----------



## Cazor (1. März 2010)

Hier das dunkle Set:
Kopf: Frostgeschmiedeter Großhelm 
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=49467

Handschuhe des verrückten Bombers (auch da gibts vieles, einfach mal im AH schaun) 
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=39070

die andren Sachen, gefarmt in TdM:

Schulterpolster des Silbermondgefolgsmanns (müssen ja nicht die sein, gibt viele dunkle) 
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34613

Dürftiger Plattenbrustharnisch
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=25392

Dürftiger Plattengürtel
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=25389

Dürftige Plattenhose
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=25395

Waffen: 2mal Sonnengeschmiedetes Spaltbeil
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34699

als Draenei trage ich keine Schuhe dazu, es gibt aber auch
Dürftige Plattenstiefel 
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=25390

viel Spass beim Einkleiden, 

C


----------



## Crystania (1. März 2010)

Mein Problem besteht dann als erstes im Helm. Aber danke.


----------



## Skyler93 (1. März 2010)

vote 4 close!
na joke^^
ich finde da fehlne ein paar taurenpics, ist immerhin die schönste klasse (und leckerste(nach blutelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ))
ne ma echt find die Plattensachen passen den Tauren und Orcs am meisten!
aber geiles thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (1. März 2010)

@ Crystania: oooch, der droppt doch bei Ony. Ich denke, alle Versionen sehen ziemlich gleich aus. Wenn nicht, es geht auch ohne.


----------



## TheEwanie (1. März 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Hier noch eines in der dürftigen Platte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie hast´n das zusammengeschnitten?


----------



## Cazor (1. März 2010)

mit photoshop, nen Pfad um Neriat gelegt, Auswahl daraus erstellt (weiche Kante 1 Pixel), Auswahl umgekehrt, originalen Hintergrund entfernt, Neriat ohne Hintergrund kopiert, in das vorbereitete Hintergrunddings eingefügt, bissl an den Tonwerten, Effekten und Sättigung gedreht, Hintergrund is vom Flug aus gescreent


----------



## Crystania (10. März 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> @ Crystania: oooch, der droppt doch bei Ony. Ich denke, alle Versionen sehen ziemlich gleich aus. Wenn nicht, es geht auch ohne.



Der Pally Helm sieht definitv nicht so aus ;D


----------



## Natar (10. März 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Der Pally Helm sieht definitv nicht so aus ;D



dann nimmst du halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht ähnlich aus


----------



## rocksor (9. Mai 2010)

Also mein Favorit ist ja er hier*:
"Brigandan" (Brigand) Level 30 - 40*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idekoon (9. Mai 2010)

Selten so einen tollen Thread gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke @ TE


----------



## saibot1207 (9. Mai 2010)

einer der Besten!!!

gibts solche sets auch aus Northend? hab bisher immer nur BC und Classic sets gesehen


----------



## simplename (9. Mai 2010)

alles sehr schöne set aber eins vermisse ich was mit dem Hyperion teilen die sind auch verdammt schick aber auch ziemlich schwierig zu bekommen

*Vanguard Set *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



frage wie heisst des set bitte auf deutsch ?

weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarnhamster (9. Mai 2010)

@ simplename:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=des+Vorposten




Müsste das Rüstungsset "des Vorposten" auf Deutsch sein. 

Die Dropraten versprechen wochenlange Suche.....viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daniel64 (10. Mai 2010)

es felt das Leder set Falkenauge kompelt mit Umhang und Bogen


----------



## Obsurd (10. Mai 2010)

Das Set Silberfaden sieht ja echt geil aus ^^

aber der Titel ist Stoff, aber warum trägt dann die Blutelfin 2 Dolche ? o0


----------



## reaveria (10. Mai 2010)

ich vermiss noch die gute rüstung des giftzahns aus hdw :-P


----------



## Cazor (10. Mai 2010)

Hier das Salzsteinset (da ist ja die Unterwäsche noch weniger freizügig, so wie sie überall rausschaut *hust*)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(http://666kb.com/i/b...lu73j64l4qh.jpg) 



und das Undurchdringliche Set:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(http://666kb.com/i/bj36uqg6juson5yyh.jpg)


----------



## Milicent (10. Mai 2010)

Helft mir doch bitte schnell mal auf die Sprünge: Ich hatte mal ein Stoff-"Set" (war glaub ich nur Hose und Brust, evtl. noch Schultern), das ergab zusammen einen eng anliegenden Anzug mit viel Weiß und etwas Gift-Grün.
Das sah eher ScienceFiction-mäßig bis "Captain Future Style" aus.
Wer weiss wie das heisst? Beim schnellen Durchsehen der Bilder hier im Thread hab ich es jedenfalls nicht gesehen.


----------



## Richtigsteller (11. Mai 2010)

Das "Muffige"-Set 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=muffig


----------



## Poseidoom (1. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Diese Rüstung find ich ganz schick. 




Das sind
Nieschmelzender Eisgurt [Drop von Azuregos]
Stiefel des standhaften Willens [Drop von Der Prophet Skeram]
Beinschützer des forschen Verteidigers [Quest in Nethersturm -> vernichtet Naberius!]
Skuls kalte Umarmung [Drop vom Stratholme Rarmob Skul]
Mantelung des Kriegshäuptlings [HdZ1 Quest -> Rückkehr zu Andormur]
Knochenwerfers Krone [Prebc Gründrop]
Todesgriffe [Drop von Magistrat Barthilas]

Als Waffe habe ich Ebenholzheft von Marduk genommen [Benannt nach dem gleichnamigen Boss in Scholomance]


----------



## Hammersmith (1. Juni 2010)

Hat wer mehr Infos zum Silberfadenset? Dropchancen sind ja lausig^^ Wo hat den jemand von euch ein Teil bekommen?


----------



## Natar (2. Juni 2010)

Hammersmith schrieb:


> Hat wer mehr Infos zum Silberfadenset? Dropchancen sind ja lausig^^ Wo hat den jemand von euch ein Teil bekommen?




ah?


----------



## Poison-Yvi (5. Juni 2010)

*sign*

Ich habs mir im AH zusammengesucht, eine gute Idee dabei ist immer bei beiden Fraktionen zu gucken, sofern man jemanden hat mit dem man das dann auf die "richtige" Seite rüberschaffen kann.
Zum Farmen würde ich sonst ne Ini nehmen in der es droppen kann, aber ganz ehrlich... das ist mehr als mühsam und nervig.
Auch ne Möglichkeit ist im Handelschannel zu fragen, ob es einer verkauft, kann auch klappen.


----------



## sinnerbasti (18. August 2010)

habs jetzt schon 2 mal komplett im ah gekauft, hat ca. 1 woche gedauert bis alles zusammen war. und nicht mehr als 50g ^^


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

Ich hab mit meiner Todesritterin die Acherus-Kaputze mit der Rober der Mokassin aus HDW, Der Sense vom Sommerevent und irgendwelchen Schuhen und dunklen Handschuhen gemischt= Fertig ist Schwester Seelsorge Tod XD
Wenn ichs besonders ironisch will, sieh ich den Wappenrock von der Erste Hilfe-Station von Dala an, das kommt zu geil XD

Mal schaun, ob ich n Sceen mach


----------



## Pectus (5. November 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wenn ichs besonders ironisch will, sieh ich den Wappenrock von der Erste Hilfe-Station von Dala an, das kommt zu geil XD
> 
> Mal schaun, ob ich n Sceen mach



Ich warte noch immer, wollt ich Dich nur wissen lassen...


----------



## Enygmalux (5. November 2010)

das Defias Set fehlt hier! Bin auf der Arbeit, kann von hier aus leider nix posten.

Geiler Thread!


----------



## c0bRa (5. November 2010)

Hammersmith schrieb:


> Hat wer mehr Infos zum Silberfadenset? Dropchancen sind ja lausig^^ Wo hat den jemand von euch ein Teil bekommen?


Hio...

als Hordler hast du recht dünne Chancen davon irgendwas im AH zu finden, die Chancen im Allianz AH stehen da um Welten besser. Ansonsten sind die Teile ziemlich günstig zu haben, ich habe pro Teil so um die 2-20G gezahlt und müsste es afaik komplett mit Lotarh haben.

Die höchsten Chancen ein Teil zu farmen, müsstest du in Gnomeregan haben...


----------



## Cazor (5. November 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Todesritterin..........Sense vom Sommerevent




kann sie gar nicht tragen, deine Todesritterin.


----------



## Cazor (5. November 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Todesritterin..........Sense vom Sommerevent




kann sie gar nicht tragen, deine Todesritterin.

Zum Silberfadenset: ich hab bei einem Durchgang Kloster FH und Bibliothek 3 Silberfadenteile gefunden


----------



## Potpotom (5. November 2010)

Das Silberfadenset verkaufe ich als Komplettpaket immer für 2500G... sieht aber auch verdammt gut aus, da lacht des Rollenspielers Herz. Kurioserweise meist mit der Robe anstatt der anderen Brust - die will nie einer haben obwohl die wirklich schick aussieht.


----------



## Soulii (5. November 2010)

2500 ?

ich hab mir den spaß ausm ah geholt , hat ca ne woche gedauert , jeden tagen 2-3 mal nachgeschaut.
Kosten ca 20g

nur leider fehlt mit ne anstädige waffe dazu.
der silberfadenstab bringts irgendwie nicht.
die 2 doppelklingendolche aus der ani hier kann ich als priester nicht tragen.

und mit bannfluch, hm.. irgendwie unpassend


----------



## Loony555 (5. November 2010)

Wie wärs mit Gehstock mit Diamantspitze?

Den trägt mein Bankchar, die Spitze macht schön "blingbling" und er passt als klassisches RP-Item zu fast allen Nicht-T-Set Klamotten... 
(Und kann schon ab Level 1 getragen werden).
Habe ich mir damals für ein paar Goldstücke im AH gekauft.


----------



## Pectus (5. November 2010)

Alternativ biete sich immer Bauernbesen mit wahlweiser Verzauberung "Feurige Waffe" an 

Edith: oder aber auch Heugabel


----------



## Topperharly (5. November 2010)

/vote for sticky


----------



## sharas1 (5. November 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den vielen, völlig unnötig eröffneten Threads erfüllt der hier alle Kriterien um noch lange und gesund im mütterlichen Schoß von Buffed zu existieren.
> 
> Und der Mod sprach, der Thread bleibe offen und er sah, dass es gut war.



ROFL...ich liebe euch...^^


----------



## Potpotom (5. November 2010)

Soulii schrieb:


> 2500 ?
> 
> ich hab mir den spaß ausm ah geholt , hat ca ne woche gedauert , jeden tagen 2-3 mal nachgeschaut.
> Kosten ca 20g
> ...


Ja, das Farmen ist schon recht langwierig bzw. ätzend und bei uns auf dem Realm findet man im AH maximal die Schärpe und die Robe... der Rest ist, warum auch immer, so gut wie nie zu finden.

Beim ersten Mal hab ich halt das Set im /2er angeboten (/w me mit Gebot) und da haben sie sich bis 2,5 hochgeboten. Seit dem werbe ich immer mit dem Festpreis und finde meist relativ schnell einen Abnehmer.

Aber nur um das noch zu sagen, ich habe das auch erst 4-5x verkauft in der ganzen Zeit - es ist also nicht so als wäre das meine Hauptbeschäftigung. *g

---

Als Waffe nehme ich, wie Loony schon vorschlug, den Gehstock - er ist leicht zu farmen und sieht echt schick aus. Wenn jemand andere schicke und passende Waffen hat, immer her damit. Wichtig ist da nur, dass sie auch von kleinen Chars anlegbar ist.

---

Die Heugabel passt gut zu dem zerlumpten Stoffset (der genaue Name ist mir gerade nicht geläufig).


----------



## villain (5. November 2010)

Ich finde das silberfadenset ziemlich Klasse. Ich habe es meiner Todesritterin gekauft (trage aber das T 10Brusteil - bauchfrei). Als Waffen trage ich die beiden Hakkariklingen aus ZG. Die haben von sich aus schon ein schönes Leuchten. Ich mag es... :-)


----------



## Bigsteven (5. November 2010)

Mein Lieblingsset ist das Dungeon Set 1. Schlachtrüstung der Ehre. Sehr cooles Style-Set. Ziehe ich immer in der Stadt an.


----------



## c0bRa (5. November 2010)

Bigsteven schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsset ist das Dungeon Set 1. Schlachtrüstung der Ehre. Sehr cooles Style-Set. Ziehe ich immer in der Stadt an.


Du hast den Sinn des Threads noch nicht ganz verstanden oder? 

Hier gehts um Sets, die spieltechnisch keine sind...


----------



## Bigsteven (5. November 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Du hast den Sinn des Threads noch nicht ganz verstanden oder?
> 
> Hier gehts um Sets, die spieltechnisch keine sind...



Aha....

Da hab ich noch eins, was offiziell keins ist.

Gibts bei Stoffiverkäufern in den Hauptstädten. Nennt sich "Bestickter Hut" usw. Insgesamt 7 Teile. Dazu am besten einen lilafarbenen Umhang und Perlengriffdolche. Sieht ganz gut aus und wirkt lässig. Mal eine Abwechslung zu der engen Rüstung. 

Gibts für kleines Gold bei Duncan Merzer in "Duncans Textilien" in Sturmwind.

Wirkt am besten an Mensch Frauen.


Und cObRa...


----------



## Cazor (5. November 2010)

ich möchte euch meine Dunkelläuferin nicht vorenthalten:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Nicht wirklich Setteile, die keine sind aber ich finds schön. Sie trägt 70er pvp Teile, dazu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und als Begleiter http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=25791


----------



## xINCE (5. November 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> ich möchte euch meine Dunkelläuferin nicht vorenthalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol 

*Sylvanas 
*

lebt


----------



## Cazor (5. November 2010)

xINCE schrieb:


> lol
> 
> *Sylvanas
> *
> ...


hab doch geschrieben meine Dunkelläuferin - aber heissen Dunk für das wirklich große Lob (in meinen Augen) denn Sylvanas ist mein Lieblings NPC und ihre Geschichte und alles.. einfach toll.. und ihr Aussehen erst 
Es geht noch ähnlicher, bauchfreies Oberteil, Wappenrock weg, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an


----------



## meitertot (5. November 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> ich möchte euch meine Dunkelläuferin nicht vorenthalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sie gut aus


----------



## SuperSaurfang (5. November 2010)

für platten träger gibt es noch einmal t2 in lila dropt in bc heros/ nonheros (ist paladin heal eq)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Head:  [Mask of Penance] Mekgineer Steamrigger in The Steamvault  
Shoulders:  [Justice Bearer's Pauldrons] Omor the Unscarred in Hellfire Ramparts, *Heroic*.   
Chest:  [Breastplate of Many Graces] Grandmaster Vorpil in Shadow Labyrinth.   
Hands:  [Life Bearer's Gauntlets] Nazan and Vazruden (chest), Hellfire Ramparts, *Heroic*. 
  Wrists:  [Virtue Bearer's Vambraces] Broggok in Blood Furnace, *Heroic*.   
Waist:  [Girdle of Many Blessings] Rokmar the Crackler in The Slave Pens, *Heroic*.   
Legs:  [Cassock of the Loyal] Hungarfen in The Underbog, *Heroic*  
Feet:  [Boots of the Watchful Heart] Captain Skarloc in Escape from Durnholde Keep, *Heroic*. 
wer wissen möchte wo man das bekommt 

ich suche ein robe ganz in schwarz ein kopt teil ganz in schwarz 
(noch schwärzer als die schwarze magiestoffrobe)


----------



## villain (30. November 2011)

in anbetracht der tatsache, dass ab heute das "moggen" möglich ist und einige leute sicherlich nach diesem thread hier suchen werden, schlage ich vor, diesen thread "sticky" zu machen. ich habe doch eine weile gebraucht, bis ich den thread wiedergefunden habe...


----------



## Sano (30. November 2011)

ich denke auch das nen sticky für diesen Thread angebracht wäre!
habe ihn schon vor jahren aufmerksam verfolgt und war doch überrascht ihn nun wieder zu sehen.

Sano


----------



## Technocrat (30. November 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Da gibst bestimmt ein paar Kleinode dabei.



Und das darft Du wörtlich nehemen - das Jade Set (das man sich unbedingt auf einem weiblichen Model ansehen sollte) fehlt nämlich z.B.


----------



## Sano (30. November 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es die muster für das Blutreben-Set noch gibt?
Oder muss ich mir nen schneider / ingi suchen der die noch von damals herstellen
kann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß Sano


----------



## Sano (30. November 2011)

sry für doppelposte


----------



## villain (30. November 2011)

also die blutreben-rezepte kann man ja nicht mehr kaufen. 

und da das alte ZG mit den blutreben drin entfernt wurde, hat blizz auch die entsprechenden rezepte aus den rezeptlisten entfernt (bin mir aber nicht zu 100 % sicher).



p.s.: immernoch: vote for sticky


----------



## seanbuddha (30. November 2011)

villain schrieb:


> also die blutreben-rezepte kann man ja nicht mehr kaufen.
> 
> und da das alte ZG mit den blutreben drin entfernt wurde, hat blizz auch die entsprechenden rezepte aus den rezeptlisten entfernt (bin mir aber nicht zu 100 % sicher).
> 
> ...



Blutreben lassen sich aus den Trollen im Hinterland ziehen  Und Bereits erlernte Rezepte werden nicht verlernt, ich kann noch Rezepte wofür man Blut von Helden braucht 

Und Vote 4 Sticky


----------



## villain (30. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Blutreben lassen sich aus den Trollen im Hinterland ziehen



ok, das wusste ich nicht.



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und Bereits erlernte Rezepte werden nicht verlernt, ich kann noch Rezepte wofür man Blut von Helden braucht



ja.. blut von helden rezepte.. ich rede aber von den blutreben-rezepten. ich dachte, ich hätte sowas in den patchnotes mal gelesen.. (muss mal nachstöbern...)





(vote for sticky)


----------

